

Secure timestamping and confidential auditing [2006] - m_eiman
http://unenumerated.blogspot.com/2006/01/secure-timestamping-and-confidential.html

======
m_eiman
Interesting concept, but a bit short on details. Anyone know a good place to
read more about this kind of thing?

